# Battle Of Long Tan



## Wildcat (Aug 18, 2006)

G'day gents, today marks the 40th anniversary of the Battle of Long tan fought in Vietnam. This is probably the most famous battle fought by the Australians during the war, when a single Company of Aussie infantry fought off 2500 enemy soldiers. The Australians lost 18 men KIA while the NVA/VC left behind over 200 bodies on the battlefield (however some reports released after the war indicate that they lost between 600-800 men KIA)
Battle of Long Tan
 to the fallen.


----------



## v2 (Aug 18, 2006)




----------



## evangilder (Aug 18, 2006)




----------



## Gnomey (Aug 18, 2006)




----------



## FLYBOYJ (Aug 18, 2006)




----------



## P38 Pilot (Aug 23, 2006)




----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Aug 24, 2006)




----------



## k9kiwi (Aug 30, 2006)

Wildcat

Maurie, the Kiwi FO for the Artillery is a good bowls mate of my Dads. He spends shed loads of time at the mo going "over the ditch" 'tween NZ and Aussie advising on the movie they are making about it.

Due to previous this contact, I have been privileged to read the signed book from Maurie about the events on that day, the approved version not in print any more. (that is approved by the people who were there)

This would be the most chilling shyte I have ever read about any unit in combat.

Wait for it, it will be a bloody ripper when it comes out.

How much info have you got?


----------



## Wildcat (Aug 30, 2006)

Don't have much info on the movie, but I do know it should start getting filmed pretty soon. I know the crew made a doco which was released here on the history channel on the anniversary of the battle, and from the few re-enactment scenes I have seen, the movie should look pretty good. Don't know the cast yet, but the papers reported months ago that the likes of Bryon Brown, Sam Neil, Russal Crow and a few other well know Aussie actors were going to star. Whether this is true is another thing, knowing what the papers are like!
But your right, should be a bloody good film that hopefully portrays what these brave fellas went through.


----------



## Screaming Eagle (Dec 25, 2006)

The Australian Army's finest hour in Vietnam.


----------

